# NY hunting license prices!!! Grrrrrrr!



## Bowtoons

I feel your pain man. As if it wasn't rough enough for us this year with this great economy. It's all the wonderful liberals in this state and for our governer, Well I having nothing to say about him. Guess we just have to suck it up and deal because no matter what us small guys say don't mean squat.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

If you can afford a lifetime, it will avoid all of this. I bought mine when I was young enough to get a ton of value out of it.

After October 1, I believe it goes up to $1k.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i am absolutly 100% mad

last year was $68 with 2 doe tags know its like $88 and you are not gaurenteed a doe tag. that is BS.

i think when im all done with college im done with NY

well i guess i have to suck it up try to scrape money together and hope to god i have enough after i get the rest of my college stuff. 

i will cry if i cant hunt this year. like literally break down and cry


----------



## Mink

WOW!!! That's crazy!!!! I lived up in NY for 28 yrs before moving to GA, and other than the hunting I don't miss it. I go back every year to catch the last week of Bowhunting with my brother and my dad but now I have to buy a non- resident which is just flat out ridiculous!!!


----------



## RugerRedhawk

Tax Lawyer said:


> If you can afford a lifetime, it will avoid all of this. I bought mine when I was young enough to get a ton of value out of it.
> 
> After October 1, I believe it goes up to $1k.


After oct 1 it goes from 600 to 680, plus if you buy now you wont have to pay for doe tags in the future. An extra 180 for lifetime bow, and an extra 180 for lifetime muzz too.


----------



## shortarrow

*too much*

i wish PA would raise the price of oursbut then everybody who complains about the lack of deer(which most are right) will complain about the money too.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

RugerRedhawk said:


> After oct 1 it goes from 600 to 680, plus if you buy now you wont have to pay for doe tags in the future. An extra 180 for lifetime bow, and an extra 180 for lifetime muzz too.


Yes, sorry. I was counting all stamps with the lifetime.


----------



## jtascone

sawtoothscream said:


> i am absolutly 100% mad
> 
> last year was $68 with 2 doe tags know its like $88 and you are not gaurenteed a doe tag. that is BS.
> 
> i think when im all done with college im done with NY
> 
> well i guess i have to suck it up try to scrape money together and hope to god i have enough after i get the rest of my college stuff.
> 
> i will cry if i cant hunt this year. like literally break down and cry


Actually, it's $88 for the license and an extra $10 to apply for the doe tags that you are not guaranteed of. That is what brings the total to $98 bucks. If you are turned down for the doe tags, they keep the 10 bucks. Sounds good eh!


----------



## reezen7

jtascone said:


> Actually, it's $88 for the license and an extra $10 to apply for the doe tags that you are not guaranteed of. That is what brings the total to $98 bucks. If you are turned down for the doe tags, they keep the 10 bucks. Sounds good eh!


i was under the impression that if you bought the bowstamp you got to apply for dmps for free. maybe i am wrong but will know tomorrow when the clerk opens up in th a.m.


----------



## sawtoothscream

jtascone said:


> Actually, it's $88 for the license and an extra $10 to apply for the doe tags that you are not guaranteed of. That is what brings the total to $98 bucks. If you are turned down for the doe tags, they keep the 10 bucks. Sounds good eh!


thats so messed up.


----------



## gman57

reezen7 said:


> i was under the impression that if you bought the bowstamp you got to apply for dmps for free. maybe i am wrong but will know tomorrow when the clerk opens up in th a.m.


Nope your payin for the doe tag lottery whether or not you get any. Got mine today online burnt my butt the $98.00 but what you gonna do, I got 1 doe tag so not a total loss.:sad:


----------



## jtascone

reezen7 said:


> i was under the impression that if you bought the bowstamp you got to apply for dmps for free. maybe i am wrong but will know tomorrow when the clerk opens up in th a.m.


That may be, I am only going by what my archery shop owner said. He knows that I would be buying my bow stamp and told me it would still cost 10 bucks to apply for the doe tags. If you find out different, please let me know.


----------



## Teucer

*S*&Ks*

I'm with you, when I figured out that it will cost me 88 bucks, I retched. What makes me in more than mad is when I hunt the "Wildlife Management" properties, I don't see much management. One place I used to go to, in order to get to the parking lot, you now need to drive across a stream. Oh yeah, same stream guys are trout fishing in. Stupid DEC didn't see the stream when they created the Parking lot. Department of Economically Challenged.


----------



## RugerRedhawk

Looks like I'll be applying for 2 7R tags (guaranteed 2 tags). The deer don't know which zone they're in, and I can hunt 4 different zones within a one mile radius. If it's going to cost me $10, I'm going to get my tags worth.


----------



## reezen7

i applied for 7r last year and didnt get it i even had a preference point
now if i have to pay 10.00 to apply and not get one at all i am going to be upset to say the least. good old new york state for you...


----------



## sawtoothscream

if i new this i would have got my license alot ealier so i at least have a chance. i dont know if it is worth applying for it.

i hate NY.


----------



## gjs4

if you save your money now by buying a lifetime license you can afford next years breathing air tax ukey:


----------



## jtascone

reezen7 said:


> i applied for 7r last year and didnt get it i even had a preference point
> now if i have to pay 10.00 to apply and not get one at all i am going to be upset to say the least. good old new york state for you...



Yeah, and you lost your preference point too, just like you'll lose your ten bucks this year!


----------



## Slingshot

Just got mine today, total cost for super sportsman.........98 bucks its almost a 50% price increase from last year. I don't under stand the greed, no one I know gets a 50% pay increase every year.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Heck the area where I live is on the med-none. I have on point since I didn't get a tag last year. But was total I need to pick an area that is high other wise I probably won't get a doe tag. In order to do that I have to pick an area thats not even near me. What I don't like is we have people come down from buffalo or other places like that and they get our areas tags. Here we are getting none. Which I don't think is right at all. I think the people who live in that area should have first choice and then the out of towners can have whats left. I shouldn't have to go hunt 30 miles away just to find a doe. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Diggs223

as a new yorker, you should be pleased to know the 1k new taxes and fees you're paying allow the "poor" underprivileged get an additional $200 per child in welfare for "school supplies". Which for some reason has no restriction on how its spent, walmart has had a run on flat screens though.


----------



## johnnybravoo77

You guys got cheap licences, for whats included in the super sportsmans license would cost me $132 without doe tags in MI.


----------



## jtascone

johnnybravoo77 said:


> You guys got cheap licences, for whats included in the super sportsmans license would cost me $132 without doe tags in MI.


If I could ask, what is the hunting season dates in your state of Michigan and how many tags can you get (buck and doe). I hope it is longer than the 3 weeks we get to bowhunt and the single buck tag we get to fill for our 100 bucks.


----------



## tman704

If you got the $$$ get the lifetime. It makes things so simple. I received all of my tags yesterday in the mail, all I need to do is apply for my doe permit. NYS has just enacted a saltwater fishing license $10 I think, or $150 for a lifetime. Probably just get that one lifetime also. The best part is you can move out of state and still hunt as a resident, since the license was purchased when you were a resident.


----------



## bigbuckdn

RugerRedhawk said:


> After oct 1 it goes from 600 to 680, plus if you buy now you wont have to pay for doe tags in the future. An extra 180 for lifetime bow, and an extra 180 for lifetime muzz too.


think you are wrong I have life time and I have had it for some time I hear I still have to pay for doe tags because it is a new thing


----------



## attak

Someone has to pay for the states purchase of the Portly Angler lodge in Pulaski NY. They cry that they have no money and then buy the lodge for $1 million dollars so they can train fish cops. You drive by now its empty ,wait till salmon season gets here.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

IF everyone, banded together and refused to buy a license and hunted like we normally do, would they put us all in jail?


----------



## jtascone

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> IF everyone, banded together and refused to buy a license and hunted like we normally do, would they put us all in jail?


They would probably double the price of licenses to pay for the new prisons to keep us all in!


----------



## bigbuckdn

bigbuckdn said:


> think you are wrong I have life time and I have had it for some time I hear I still have to pay for doe tags because it is a new thing


just found out I was given bad info lifetime holders still get free permits


----------



## JDES900X

We need to band together and take control of our state. Let's vote out all incumbents in the state senate next time around. These useless do-nothings pass every tax increase they can conceive of and then steal the money for bigger government. Enough is enough!


----------



## Montana Rawhide

Nuts............that's just nuts!!!


----------



## jtascone

JDES900X said:


> We need to band together and take control of our state. Let's vote out all incumbents in the state senate next time around. These useless do-nothings pass every tax increase they can conceive of and then steal the money for bigger government. Enough is enough!


I'll be the first to sign up for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtoons

Diggs223 said:


> as a new yorker, you should be pleased to know the 1k new taxes and fees you're paying allow the "poor" underprivileged get an additional $200 per child in welfare for "school supplies". Which for some reason has no restriction on how its spent, walmart has had a run on flat screens though.


yeah and the crack dealers are bank rolling


----------



## Ventilator

No lines anywhere this week so far for hunting licenses. Go figure. NYS and the DEC thinks that a BS license fee increase that makes us spend even MORE of our hard earned money is going to make us want to continue to be enthusiastic about a sport we love, and encourage our children to participate as well...uh...yeah...riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

You guys, do relize that that they do not care wether or not me hunt and fish.......

i am trying to remember what color our state showed up in the last election....

in fact, they would much rather we didnt kill Bambi or Nemo......

your all crying about licenses........have you noticed what a box of .308 or .17 hmr is going for now??


----------



## jtascone

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> You guys, do relize that that they do not care wether or not me hunt and fish.......
> 
> i am trying to remember what color our state showed up in the last election....
> 
> in fact, they would much rather we didnt kill Bambi or Nemo......
> 
> your all crying about licenses........have you noticed what a box of .308 or .17 hmr is going for now??


Yes I have, and they will care when all that tax revenue from the purchasing of our licenses and ammunition isn't rolling in anymore. If people aren't hunting, they are probably not buying a whole lot of ammo either. Believe me, this state counts on those dollars to pay those high paid politicians. Want to see some things happen in this state? Take ALL the politicans and cut THEIR salaries in half! You'll see a little bit of a change, like, maybe they will actually start doing their jobs!!!!


----------



## reezen7

jtascone said:


> Yes I have, and they will care when all that tax revenue from the purchasing of our licenses and ammunition isn't rolling in anymore. If people aren't hunting, they are probably not buying a whole lot of ammo either. Believe me, this state counts on those dollars to pay those high paid politicians. Want to see some things happen in this state? Take ALL the politicans and cut THEIR salaries in half! You'll see a little bit of a change, like, maybe they will actually start doing their jobs!!!!


dont get me stated on the political end of it . ny is out for only those who are an employee of nys. all i am going to say...


----------



## gun870guy

jtascone said:


> Any other NY'ers mad about the constant increase in license fees? I just can't believe it. It's no wonder a lot of people don't get their kids involved in our sport. Gonna cost me almost 300 bucks for me and my 2 sons to archery hunt this year, and we don't even gun hunt. I know to some thats not a lot of money, but to me, its a LOT! Just last year it was 68 bucks and doe tags were free. I'm seriously considering just hunting PA as a non-resident just for spite as it is almost the same price! This state is screwed up big time. All the complaining about the drop in license sales and decrease in hunter numbers, I guess this was their answer to that problem.
> 
> Sorry for complaining as I don't do it often, but I just had to vent. Anyone else wants to vent, please feel free as I am sure I'm not the only one that is upset about this.


That sucks... I just paid 68.00 for my Deer tag and permit, turkey permit and tag, HIP stamp, state waterfowl stamp, and am still lookin to buy the fedreral waterfowl stamp when it come out... I'll make out like a banshee...

I lived in NY all my life... I miss the mountains and the farms.. but screw all that payin fees ****


----------



## Diggs223

guy I work with just bought his, had a little sticker shock :angry:, 

guy and his kid behind him walked out with theirs. :angry::angry:

powers that be are to stupid to see what they are doing.

raised the toll on the NY thruway, less money because less people drove it. Answer; lets raise tolls again ???


----------



## jtascone

Diggs223 said:


> guy I work with just bought his, had a little sticker shock :angry:,
> 
> guy and his kid behind him walked out with theirs. :angry::angry:
> 
> powers that be are to stupid to see what they are doing.
> 
> raised the toll on the NY thruway, less money because less people drove it. Answer; lets raise tolls again ???



Yup. 3,000,000 less in just the first 6 months of this year. Same thing will happen with our tags. Less money due to less hunters buying a license: Answer: lets raise license fees again. And so on and so on. I will be hunting PA this year. I live 1 mile from the border and just refuse to spend another penny to hunt this idiotic state until they at least try to get it right.


----------



## JDES900X

I think they should at the very least expand our bowseason into January like many other states. January is a great time to control population of does as the deer tend to herd together. Petition anyone?


----------



## arrowblaster

Raising the prices, and trying to kill our deer!! Last nite at work( close to airport) guard comes to our supervisor and says he heard that DEC was going to come out after dark and shoot some deer. We said, nah, not near airport, but at 11:30 last nite, guess what!!! Yep, lights at deer and gun shots!! :angry::thumbs_do We need to stop this too!!! They could have a lotto for archery only, or trap and remove. Anyone know who I could contact on this. IT NEEDS TO BE STOPPED!!!!


----------



## Rolando

So, maybee the woods be less crowded...more poaching, more fines, not a bad deal for the State. I dont really care, its what it is, gas is cheap, plenty of land(public) 3 month season total for Big game if you leave in the Eastern part, Westchester Ct BH's till Dec31.


----------



## MajorF

I was able to get the lifetime before the rate. For us who are 68 & 69yr. got it stuck to us like hell so if you can get lifetime ($50) before the end of the month.


----------



## killerG

JDES900X said:


> I think they should at the very least expand our bowseason into January like many other states. January is a great time to control population of does as the deer tend to herd together. Petition anyone?


Deer season in New York State runs wayyyyy too long. The only hunters that can't fill all their tags have to be trophy hunting for a big buck. Besides the fact that none of the landowners will let their land be used for recreational purposes like snowmobileing for example until deer season is over.Maybe expand season on the other end, like maybe October 1st.


----------



## CherryJu1ce

JDES900X said:


> I think they should at the very least expand our bowseason into January like many other states. January is a great time to control population of does as the deer tend to herd together. Petition anyone?


I would rather see the deer season START earlier, rather than extend later. Earlier in the season before the leaves fall, the deer still maintain their eating habits and usually get up much earlier in the afternoon (at least where we hunt). That being said, I do like the late bow/muzzleloader season, as that last week is pure hunting time because I'm home from school until January.


----------



## Kittredge

*Slow Down People*

Sure, all of you are annoyed about these prices, i don't agree with them either, however this is how i look at it.

We've had 1, count them, one, price increase in the last eight years, ever since the DECALS system was implemented: This one.

They have been well within their rights to raise these prices every year, even if just $2 every year for the basic Small/Big game tag.

$2 X 8 years = $16 increase compared to:
$10 X 1 year = $10 increase.

Now for you Supersportsmen license holders, heres what an increase like that would have done to you. Since the increase from the Small/Big game is $10, and the increase for the SuperSportsman is $21, I'll do the math with a X2 multiplier.

$4 X 8 years = $32 increase. ($67 up to $99)
$21 X 1 year = $21 increase. ($67 up to $88)

As far as I see it, we've been lucky for these past 8 years, and this is far easier off than it could have been.

Also, for the past 8 years, the only guarenteed doe tags have been those for Landowners and those for the Military Disabled, no one else has ever been guarenteed a tag, even if you've never missed one. These rules have not changed, even if its no longer included in your Sportsman/Supersportsman.

As far as I personally am concerned, the only unjust thing they've done is disconnect the doe tags from the Sportsman and Supersportsman

The price increases are livable.


----------



## McHouck

I bit the bullet and got my lifetime w/bow ($780)...at least when I retire in 12 yrs, and move out of this craphole I can still come back and hunt for free!


----------



## ChasePhase

I bought my lifetime sportsman today. I am completely disgusted with the State. The DEC is broken.

From what I understand, the DEC is in a bind and needed to raise fees to keep operating. This hike is only meant to float them through the next 3 years and then the State needs to raise more revenue to fund the DEC. One way is for them to add more tax to sporting goods...ammo too.

I guess the point is if you must raise fees, show us where the money is going. Does it stay in the DEC funds or does the State dip into it for other uses? Are we just throwing money at a inefficient Department.

I think the State has a real black eye from it's audacity of raising the age of a Senior Citizen. How is that not ageism?

One more thing; why is hunting a privilege and not a right?


----------



## McHouck

ChasePhase said:


> I bought my lifetime sportsman today. I am completely disgusted with the State. The DEC is broken.
> 
> From what I understand, the DEC is in a bind and needed to raise fees to keep operating. This hike is only meant to float them through the next 3 years and then the State needs to raise more revenue to fund the DEC. One way is for them to add more tax to sporting goods...ammo too.
> 
> I guess the point is if you must raise fees, show us where the money is going. Does it stay in the DEC funds or does the State dip into it for other uses? Are we just throwing money at a inefficient Department.
> 
> I think the State has a real black eye from it's audacity of raising the age of a Senior Citizen. How is that not ageism?
> 
> One more thing; why is hunting a privilege and not a right?


Makes you wonder if it is a back door way to gun control...they can't outright ban guns, that would makes us really pissed and fight back...however, if they just keep raising prices to all the hunting stuff (ammo included) maybe they believe we will just give it all up on our own......


----------



## ButchA

Sorry, New Yorkers... :sad:

I just can't justify it this season. I mean, I have 100% total free permission to come up to my sisters 125 acre horse farm (area 7M) and go hunting. _BUT...._

$140 bucks for a NR license (not to mention gas prices)
It's a 10 hour drive up there from Richmond, VA
I can only get 1 week vacation, and can't spend time to scout the area.
I just can't see spending the $$$ only for one week and blindly trying to hunt.


----------



## rocklocker2

*fees*

ya'll fergot the 50 dollar title transfer fee on car titles.used to be 8.I missed the cheap lifetime by 6 months and next year it goes up to 70 years of age for seniors


----------



## nyupstate518

I am lucky enough to have bought my lifetime awhile back. I still have to purchase my bow and doe tags, but it def. helps having a lifetime license right now!


----------



## Narcan

/agree


----------



## tman704

I just purchased the Lifetime Marine License ($150) now there is litigation pending questioning the legality of the license. According to the state there are no refunds on the lifetime licenses, so I guess I'll have to wait and see if it was ever really required.


----------



## flipzhd

*3 weeks?*

Ny has two zones to unt with bow why limit yourselfs to just 3 weeks ?
I WORK in Ny and cannot get a resident license, pay all state and fed taxes but NO license .So I pay non resident fees try THAT $$$ expenditure LOL


----------



## AK_Guy

3 people = $300? That doesn't sound to bad. I live in Alaska, it's cheaper here but we don't have the hunting that you do.


----------



## threetoe

California is insane too.
If they can't ban hunting they can make it so only the rich can afford it. Sound like guns? If they cant confiscate them they'll make ammo so expensive that no one can afford it.

I live in Calif. I am a Falconer and Soar my beautiful Female Red Tail Hawk while flushing bunny's. She gets one or two a week.

Get this

USFWS Falconry license = 100.00
California Falconry License = 90.00
California Hunting License = 52.00

All that to fly a Red Tail on a Cottontail

Then I'll need stamps for duck hunting, pig hunting, deer hunting...

"Born Free and taxed to death"!

Go Tea Party !!!!


----------



## swat09

short and simple our (leaders) of new york dec suck!!!! from managing our lakes to deer herd to spill response or any part of their job.. keep uping the price every year less hunters and you can quote me in a year or 2 it will be more than it is now to make up for less people hunting, the people who are left hunting will pay more!!! for example, instead of making money when they have areas that need some deer taken out of the herd they have their (snipers) come in to thin the deer herd.. i dont know if any of you seen the officers that we pay for,(finish) a deer off when hit by a car but it is nothing more than an insult to all the people that buy a hunting or fishing license... its time for our (leaders) these idiots to get out of albany and have somebody that is capable to make a simple common sense decision for people that spend their hard earned money to do something that they like or want to feed their family!!!!!!!!! sorry for rambling but this is something that has been bugging me for a long time. I hunt and fish and that is not a hobbie for me but a way of life and sorry to say i will pay the money for it, but when the dec has all brand new equipment and they say they have no money and the hunter and fisherman will have to pick the tab up for them and do less with the extra money we have to pay year after year. well it makes a somewhat sane person wanting to start a riot on albanys front door step!!!!!!!!! it would be nice to make this thread sticky to see if new yorkers will leave enough of reply to send to albany to tell them just how all of us feel about their judgment for us.. guys we have to start some where and if all the hunters,fisherman,hikers, nature photographers, or anyone else that use state land stand together we will protect our rights and the rights for the future!!!!!


----------



## Naemion

Man I feel lucky. I pay $17 for hunting licenses, and $25 for my first deer license. We have the bonus anterless tags also which only run $15 a pop.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

I bought an out of state New York waterfowl permit and it cost me alot lot lot more that that !!!! lol...


----------

